# Reel Worthless Gopro Video , Cajun Canyon Tournament



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Some go pro video from our last tournament out of Venice. went 2/4 on blues and 1/1 on whites , caught a 49 pound dolphin.

http://www.vimeo.com/24786118


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

That ain't no shit!!! Awesome!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very Nice video. I just purchased the GoPro camera and have it mounted to my top. I also have it sending a video signal to my Ray E-120 so I can watch the back of the boat at all times. It's a great little camera and has hundreds of uses.

Now I'm waiting to film my Blue..!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Video Lil Brother!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job guys!!!! BA vid to Pinney


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations Team on what I hope will be many more wins! nice video...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad to see you ended up getting one! I thought about loaning you mine for your next trip but looks like you got it covered!


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Yall are on a role this year.. Congrats


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Cudo's to the Captain and crew in getting those fish in and released in such a professional manner. That's what bill fishing is all about! That's the kind of fishing that will put a smile on your face for sure.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice video


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

that has to be the biggest marlin i have seen


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Pretty impressed with the GoPro after watching that!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

"Welcome to the Jungle" indeed, for those mosters you guys caught. Nice vid bud - thanks.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Impressive work & video. Thanks for sharing, keep them coming!


----------

